# Screen printing on Flannel



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I just got an order to print on some flannel pants,
any issues i should know about before attempting to screen print on this material?
any help appreciated Thanks in advance


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

What kind of ink? Waterbased might not look too bad, but I would think plastisol would look like crap. Truthfully, I wouldn't take a job printing on anything that fuzzy.


----------

